# Boat lift repair on Lake Livingston



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

In need of boat lift repair on Lake Livingston on South end of lake, just curious who y'all are using for maintenance and repair.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jackson dock works 7135014619


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Mark. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ray, is it just a motor, or something more complicated?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We use Clay Jackson. Good guy, good work.


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

boat lift repair contact Clay 936-967-2628


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The reason I asked what the problem is is because we have a sponsor here called *Boatlift* that may help you. I bought a motor from them once and a belt another time. I feel sure you realize it, but the physics involved in that worm gear allow you to remove a belt or motor and the boat won't fall. In my case, it was simpler in the long run to just do it myself rather than taking the time for an appointment with a repair person. All the parts seem standardized. Also, I adjusted the lengths of my cables so that the boat was higher at the bow. Obviously all weight must be removed from the sling to do that, but lowering the boat to float allowed that. And, the wire rope clips must be positioned such that the U bolt is on the short or tag end, which I feel sure yours already would be that way.
http://www.boatliftdistributors.com/


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info, WBF I have bought direct from boat lift, great folks.. I will give Clay a call. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

